# Learning and sharing



## TNSnowMan2224 (Feb 25, 2015)

I plan on being a nice addition to the forum. 
Any advice will be taken to heart 
I wanna run f150 snoway 7.6 (driveways) 
Looking to buy f250 29series for commercial and main truck depending on amount of business 

Does anyone load up on salt and store it? How much to get


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Consider the few extra dollars and go for the 29r, you will never regret it. That is unless you have never plowed commercial with a strait blade.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have been plowing for some time...lets see 38 years and I am still learning.

Grab a chair, sit down, pour a coffee ( you will need it ), starting looking through the archives.

As for the salt....treat it as the commodity it is. If you have a place to store and can get it cheap enough to warrant it being put up with the risk of not using it. Go for it. If you need all the operating capital you have to live on...think twice. I am going to venture a guess and say prices will stay the same maybe even drop.

As for the truck...more is better. And a good used one, is worth its weight.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

BTW...I know Johnson city. My grandmother was a Johnson and from there. How much snow do you really catch there ??


----------



## TNSnowMan2224 (Feb 25, 2015)

Indeed the 29r will be added just have to get the set up 
Any plow with a manual transmission? 

On a call- great career sounds like 
This winter 4 big 5-10in a piece 
Normally 3-5 (2-6)

I know a few johnson's

I'm currently looking for truck what's salt pallets come in 40lb bags 100 of them?

This addition is to be able to go 365 service and contracts now that I have my main business to the level Where I can and need to add to grow my business


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I find bulk salt the best buy. We were paying 95 a ton this year. I heard of some guys paying 135 and some paying 78 ( but those were cities and towns ). 

But to answer your question...yes they come in 40's and 80's but do the math and figure how much you are paying a ton.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TNSnowMan2224;1989693 said:


> Any plow with a manual transmission?
> 
> I'm currently looking for truck what's salt pallets come in 40lb bags 100 of them?


I plow with a manual and it's not a big deal IMO.

If you go to a landscape supply or power equipment dealer for bagged melt I've found it's 50# bags and 49bags per skid.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a hard time believing that plowing driveways is a huge demand in TN. People here in this part of NC barely shovel their own driveways. They shovel some tire tracks (if that) and let it melt. There is no way I could set up any kind of dependable driveway route like I had in Massachusetts. I know you're closer to the mountains but still. Commercial plowing is done here like anywhere else, so you're probably good in that area. 

How much salt depends on how much you're going to need to put out. You could store it if you have a protected storage bin.


----------



## TNSnowMan2224 (Feb 25, 2015)

On a Call;1989819 said:


> I find bulk salt the best buy. We were paying 95 a ton this year. I heard of some guys paying 135 and some paying 78 ( but those were cities and towns ).
> 
> But to answer your question...yes they come in 40's and 80's but do the math and figure how much you are paying a ton.


So just go to farmers co-op then store it of coarse 
So under 90 is good that's great info

Come on down anytime and I'll buy lunch for tips


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

TNSnowMan2224;1989407 said:


> I plan on being a nice addition to the forum.
> Any advice will be taken to heart
> I wanna run f150 snoway 7.6 (driveways)
> Looking to buy f250 29series for commercial and main truck depending on amount of business
> ...


I've got a 8' 29HD w/9" wings... nice blade. Depending on the driveways, even a f150 is too big around here. Always, always get down pressure on the SW plows. The 4-Sight is nice.
You don't say you have a spreader. What do you plan on getting? That will tell us how do advise on salt. Also, how much are you going to use. How would we know? A tailgate is a decent start. I use bags. Easier to keep track how much gets dumped at what account. Many customers I have some that want other types of ice melt rather than salt. I carry a bunch of bags of each... but mostly salt.
Pallet pricing works the best... but be ready to store it if you don't use it by the pallet. Last time I bought salt I got 2 pallets. Didn't use all of it. Keep in a dry place all summer and it's fine next year. I try to use it and not store it but...


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

*5200lb Front end*

Hello,

I am new to the site and looking for some input on this. I have a Chevy 2012 2500HD CC 6.6 Diesel. Front end in the door jam says 5200lb. Boss website doesn't recommend a plow for it. I am installing the 8'2" Boss Dxt. I will never be plowing with any passengers and may carry the 600 model boss tailgate spreader. I am just using this plow for a very small job, half mile of paved subdivision type work. I am also adding Timbrens to the front of the truck. Any input on what if anything I should be concerned with would be greatly appreciated. Is there anything I can do to the truck to change the front end rating so that it can handle the 6000lb stated on boss site or is this just because of the engine weight?

Thanks for any help!

Warren


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

warrenworksllc;1994963 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the site and looking for some input on this. I have a Chevy 2012 2500HD CC 6.6 Diesel. Front end in the door jam says 5200lb. Boss website doesn't recommend a plow for it. I am installing the 8'2" Boss Dxt. I will never be plowing with any passengers and may carry the 600 model boss tailgate spreader. I am just using this plow for a very small job, half mile of paved subdivision type work. I am also adding Timbrens to the front of the truck. Any input on what if anything I should be concerned with would be greatly appreciated. Is there anything I can do to the truck to change the front end rating so that it can handle the 6000lb stated on boss site or is this just because of the engine weight?
> 
> ...


It's going to vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. I stopped at the local dealers for Boss and Fisher. I think it was Boss that said I can't put any plow on, and Fisher said only a medium duty 7.5'. Then I went to Snoway and they wanted to push me to the biggest they make... sounds dumb, I know. SW's dealer said they will not warranty a smaller plow on such a large truck because the truck will destroy the plow. Then looking around you will see guys running anything they want on the same truck.
Honestly, you can put whatever you want on it, just not according to the people w/badges. 
Technically you can't add anything to the truck to increase the front load. The axle holds what it holds, no more. Really some sort of helper timbren or other brand would help carry the load. It also helps to carry weight in the back of the bed to counterbalance the plow. Most of the manufactures websites tell you how much they recommend. It's kinds funny. Most guys load the crap out of the bed. Me too. The dealers don't want to get sued by someone overloading their truck and getting into an accident. They will go with what the manufacturer says. They ignore the fact that the same exact axle may be rated for more in another, heavier truck.
Have you noticed on each of the websites if you change the engine, or any other detail, the number of plows increases that you can install? On yours, change to a reg cab and you will find a bunch of plows.
Remember, more weight and the abuse of plowing will increase the wear and tear.
The issue is the diesel engine weighs so much more than the gasser.
Honestly, load it up. I've plowed with someone else in the truck, another 180lbs of labs in the back seat, a tailgate spreader hanging off the back, and about 1.5 pallets of salt n the bed. The extra weight helps with the ride and lets you push just about anything. I'm not a fan of the weight of a v-plow but to each their own.
YMMV


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

gasjr4wd;1995003 said:


> It's going to vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. I stopped at the local dealers for Boss and Fisher. I think it was Boss that said I can't put any plow on, and Fisher said only a medium duty 7.5'. Then I went to Snoway and they wanted to push me to the biggest they make... sounds dumb, I know. SW's dealer said they will not warranty a smaller plow on such a large truck because the truck will destroy the plow. Then looking around you will see guys running anything they want on the same truck.
> Honestly, you can put whatever you want on it, just not according to the people w/badges.
> Technically you can't add anything to the truck to increase the front load. The axle holds what it holds, no more. Really some sort of helper timbren or other brand would help carry the load. It also helps to carry weight in the back of the bed to counterbalance the plow. Most of the manufactures websites tell you how much they recommend. It's kinds funny. Most guys load the crap out of the bed. Me too. The dealers don't want to get sued by someone overloading their truck and getting into an accident. They will go with what the manufacturer says. They ignore the fact that the same exact axle may be rated for more in another, heavier truck.
> Have you noticed on each of the websites if you change the engine, or any other detail, the number of plows increases that you can install? On yours, change to a reg cab and you will find a bunch of plows.
> ...


Thanks much gasjr4wd,

I have looked into this greatly today. Everything I have read and everyone I have talked to backs your statements. The reason I purchased the DXT Poly 8'6" is due to the fact I have been told that with the features this plow offers there will be less impact on my truck. (the dual trip) Funny thing I talked to my local GM dealership today. The service manager there is very knowledgeable and has said I can add the plow package but it would be a costly addition. He seemed to think that it would add heavier duty torsion bars and an additional alternator. I told him what I am doing and he knows me and my truck and he didn't seem to be worried or think I needed to invest in the package. I am very picky about my truck and take incredible care of it. I use it mainly for camping pulling my 40' 5th wheel. I have added the firestone airbags in the rear and will be adding the Timbrens here soon. Your additional input helps put my mind to rest. Much appreciated.

On another note I read somewhere that my torsion bars are the heavy duty ones already and all the plow package is, is just a few electrical modifications and a bunch of money to cover my frame if it breaks.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I can't speak to the torsion bars. I don't think I've ever owned anything with them. After 180K miles my front springs were tired. I would hit the bump stops all the time w/o the plow so I upgraded to the heaviest Dodge springs they had.
I bet you don't need to upgrade the alternator... upgrade the wires from it to the battery, all the the grounds plus add some more. (I'm assuming you have duel batteries being a diesel)
Google "big three wiring upgrade".
I used a very under powered rig for plowing for many, many years. (engine and charging system) 35 amps is very limiting but worked.
I'm also somewhat protective of my truck. I hate worn parts, loose steering, bouncy ride, rattles and noises, etc. and need to keep it up.
I also think you'll be fine as is.
We plan on getting a trailer also... that was the main reason for the truck - just haven't found the right one.


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

gasjr4wd;1995033 said:


> I can't speak to the torsion bars. I don't think I've ever owned anything with them. After 180K miles my front springs were tired. I would hit the bump stops all the time w/o the plow so I upgraded to the heaviest Dodge springs they had.
> I bet you don't need to upgrade the alternator... upgrade the wires from it to the battery, all the the grounds plus add some more. (I'm assuming you have duel batteries being a diesel)
> Google "big three wiring upgrade".
> I used a very under powered rig for plowing for many, many years. (engine and charging system) 35 amps is very limiting but worked.
> ...


Thanks again, I was wondering if you have a good idea for the orange light on top of the truck? I don't want to scratch the roof with the magnetic light, was thinking about putting it on piece of a removable decal or something to keep from sliding around or scratching my roof.

Also the guy I am getting the plow from says I don't need the shoes for payment plowing. Is he correct?

Anytime you want to talk RV let me know. We just love camping. Avalanche 360RB 39' 8" Has a nice room in the back in case I am in the dog house, or just want to watch something different than my lady. Need any PC advice as well, just shoot. I own a computer business.


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

warrenworksllc;1995143 said:


> Thanks again, I was wondering if you have a good idea for the orange light on top of the truck? I don't want to scratch the roof with the magnetic light, was thinking about putting it on piece of a removable decal or something to keep from sliding around or scratching my roof.
> 
> Also the guy I am getting the plow from says I don't need the shoes for payment plowing. Is he correct?
> 
> Anytime you want to talk RV let me know. We just love camping. Avalanche 360RB 39' 8" Has a nice room in the back in case I am in the dog house, or just want to watch something different than my lady. Need any PC advice as well, just shoot. I own a computer business.


*pavement plowing...


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

warrenworksllc;1995143 said:


> Thanks again, I was wondering if you have a good idea for the orange light on top of the truck? I don't want to scratch the roof with the magnetic light, was thinking about putting it on piece of a removable decal or something to keep from sliding around or scratching my roof.
> 
> Also the guy I am getting the plow from says I don't need the shoes for payment plowing. Is he correct?
> 
> Anytime you want to talk RV let me know. We just love camping. Avalanche 360RB 39' 8" Has a nice room in the back in case I am in the dog house, or just want to watch something different than my lady. Need any PC advice as well, just shoot. I own a computer business.


I can't see how guys spend a few hundred on a light.
I bought a bunch of cheap ones (Wel-Bilt strobe beacon 18812 - $14each) when they were on sale and stuck two of them up top. I do check them all the time and they never move. If you make sure both the top of the truck is clean and the bottom of the light is clean there shouldn't be any issues. However I am going to mount them on my headache rack ($100 @ etrailer) now that the weather is nice. That will also give me a chance to wire everything. Having everything on sig lighter plugs is sorta handy but I've figured out I need about 9 more outlets than I have. (have 3) I've got a bunch of wiring to do and a few lights to add. I still have to wire my vibrator I installed on the spreader. As a quickly fix I added that with a... sig lighter plug.
I thought about welding a flat bracket on the rack and/or using two 18" tool magnets from harbor freight, one for the top & one for the face. I get them on sale for $2 each and you can't move them if they are on something flat.
You could do that or... tape off a square and spray a coat of *plastic dip in the square. That would protect the paint. When you don't want it, peel if off.
*I see a ton of guys use that stuff on rims, lights, and fenders for rock protection. They also have this clear plastic sheet that you can put over your headlights, that also peels off.

Shoes... :laughing:
You are going to hear from guys saying that is correct, that you don't need shoes.
I was taught they give the cutting edge a longer life and if properly adjusted properly they clear the same. I've ran them for 20 years. I did do a few test runs with my new blade with them off... then put them on and really, what ever. It's not that hard to set them and actually the whole thing with guys saying things scrap better w/o them on roads... there isn't a flat road in the country. They all have a crown for water to run off so... I run with them. With your V-plow you are going to have to keep your blade adjusted correctly so everything works in V mode, scoop mode, and straight mode. I don't have that worry. I could easily see you not running them. Have you priced replacement edges?

Nice RV. Two bathrooms? Do you have on-board air w/your bags?


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

gasjr4wd;1995218 said:


> I can't see how guys spend a few hundred on a light.
> I bought a bunch of cheap ones (Wel-Bilt strobe beacon 18812 - $14each) when they were on sale and stuck two of them up top. I do check them all the time and they never move. If you make sure both the top of the truck is clean and the bottom of the light is clean there shouldn't be any issues. However I am going to mount them on my headache rack ($100 @ etrailer) now that the weather is nice. That will also give me a chance to wire everything. Having everything on sig lighter plugs is sorta handy but I've figured out I need about 9 more outlets than I have. (have 3) I've got a bunch of wiring to do and a few lights to add. I still have to wire my vibrator I installed on the spreader. As a quickly fix I added that with a... sig lighter plug.
> I thought about welding a flat bracket on the rack and/or using two 18" tool magnets from harbor freight, one for the top & one for the face. I get them on sale for $2 each and you can't move them if they are on something flat.
> You could do that or... tape off a square and spray a coat of *plastic dip in the square. That would protect the paint. When you don't want it, peel if off.
> ...


WOW Lots of good info again. I guess I didn't even think about replacing the edge. I hope it isn't something I need to mess with for a few years. I hope I can manage to take good care of the unit.

I will probably run with the shoes to cut down on edge wear.

Yes two bathrooms and glad we did that as well. Little more dumping hassle but gives me a lot more time between dumps when not in a full hookup spot.

I installed the Firestone bags myself and it's not very expensive, 400.00 or so if I remember right. I didn't do the on board air. I was conserned about leaks. I read of a few others having leak issues. I can honestly say four the 2 years I have run mine I have had zero leaks and I run 5.5 lbs all winter when empty. I go to 60 lbs per bag when the RV is hooked up. She rides like nothing is back there.

I have a slime mini compressor with built in gauge. I keep it under the back seat. I put a trailer plug on it, and just plug it into the truck hit each valve and throw it back under the seat.

I also went with a pullrite super glide hitch. I really like the fact I can turn and backup and have no worries about hitting my cab.

I also use a Roll and Lock bed cover. Very secure for all the tools and items I sometimes carry. The best feature for me is that it doesn't block my view of the fifth wheel plate. I can backup and hookup with zero issues. I had a flip cover before and I couldn't see the plate at all.

Thanks for the info on lights. I will be happy to spend under 20.00 for a simple light.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I wasn't thrilled with how one light looked so I stuck another up there. It just wasn't as bright as I thought it should be. If you would like one or two let me know. Like I said, I got a few. I've got a video of them on someplace...
Sounds like you have a short bed. I've got the long bed. I thought about converting the trailer to a goose neck. I hear it's more HD.(?)
Less crap in the bed. Maybe even that Andersen pyramid hitch.
I told my wife we should sell the house and upgrade to a RV full time... just for the two bathrooms.


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

gasjr4wd;1995483 said:


> I wasn't thrilled with how one light looked so I stuck another up there. It just wasn't as bright as I thought it should be. If you would like one or two let me know. Like I said, I got a few. I've got a video of them on someplace...
> Sounds like you have a short bed. I've got the long bed. I thought about converting the trailer to a goose neck. I hear it's more HD.(?)
> Less crap in the bed. Maybe even that Andersen pyramid hitch.
> I told my wife we should sell the house and upgrade to a RV full time... just for the two bathrooms.


Yes they are more heavy duty. I saw a guy with a truck identical to mine pulling a triple axle cyclone toy hauler. Must have been about 43'. He had the gooseneck on it and looked like he had no issues.

Just be sure whatever you get it disappears when your in off season mode, or when you must have the full bed.

I back into my garage hookup my come a long to my 5th wheel hitch and out it comes. I'm just left with the two rails that only stick up maybe an inch or so. I have it down to a sience takes me less than 10 min. But I have seen the in bed B&W gooseneck in action and its slick. The Turnoverball.

We would love to full time... it's just a little ways out yet.

I put 1000lbs of ballast in my truck last night. So there is about 1300lbs in the bed atm. My truck loves the weight, rides better. I didn't put any air in my bags because I'm figuring I shouldn't for the ballast to work properly. I pickup the plow and spreader next week. I'm still nervous at how it will sit and handle. I will be putting timbrens in this weekend.

Getting first time jitters kinda like when I first started tuggin that 5'er.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

warrenworksllc;1995584 said:


> I put 1000lbs of ballast in my truck last night. So there is about 1300lbs in the bed atm. My truck loves the weight, rides better. I didn't put any air in my bags because I'm figuring I shouldn't for the ballast to work properly. I pickup the plow and spreader next week. I'm still nervous at how it will sit and handle. I will be putting timbrens in this weekend.
> 
> Getting first time jitters kinda like when I first started tuggin that 5'er.


Last one we looked at was 42' & 20K lbs.
Thinking of a drop down or turnover ball.

Just wait until you hang the heavy plow and stick a pallet of salt in the back plus the spreader... rides really nice.
It won't be as bad as you think. If you can drag that RV you can do this.
Remember the idea is to have the plow down as much as you can. payup
You don't make money with the plow up, or the truck in reverse.
Wait till you hit a manhole cover. I think the older versions didn't really trip. Be glad yours has the trip edge. W/mine the entire plow folds down then slaps back.
One of the snows last year, my wife was with me she thought I had destroyed the truck every time it tripped. Bring a non-spill coffee mug and clean undies.
Oh, if that spreader is anything like the SW, be prepaired to add a viborator.
A deflector on the plow will save your wipers with the real powdery-fluffy stuff.
There are a few gotchas that I think you will learn. One is to stock up on fluid film.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are planning on towing a larger RV go Fifth wheel instead of Goose. They spread the load over a greater portion of the truck frame and tow much better at speed. The fifth has considerably less yawl it's only limitation is articulation and uness you plan or off road RVing that is not and issue.

If you do use the goose go flip over not the popup style. After a winter of salting the popups rust up from non use and the corrosive action of the salt.

If you main concern with the fifth wheel is bed obstruction Cequent (reese, drawtite) B&W and others make a fifth wheel conversion for their turnover goose. 

You could also go with a kingpin to gooseneck adapter, everybody sells them, they are even available with air ride.


----------



## warrenworksllc (Apr 13, 2015)

gasjr4wd;1995680 said:


> Last one we looked at was 42' & 20K lbs.
> Thinking of a drop down or turnover ball.
> 
> Just wait until you hang the heavy plow and stick a pallet of salt in the back plus the spreader... rides really nice.
> ...


Not sure what fluid film is. I will have to google that...

I laughed my head off at the clean undies. Halarious.... 

The Boss DXT has dual trip. Edge and entire plow. I heard it takes a lot more of the impact away from the truck. I hope so... Don't want to lug around a hamper in the back seat for dirty drawers. 

I did get the snow deflector. My buddy up north told me he wished he had one on his Boss VXT.


----------

